# What 40K Creature would you be?



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

If you could choose ANY 40k unit to become in the current time-line for 40k what/who would you choose? of course you'd still have ur mind and free will as you have now so you could choose how to act as you please :biggrin: Id probally choose Cypher From the Fallen Dark Angels or maybe a Assault troopers sterngard from the Ultrmarines chapter (cuz there abd ass) Plz post your Favorites :biggrin:


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

The Void Dragon


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

Maybe a Imperial Guard grunt or failing that the emperor lol


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

an ork warboss, nice simple life , but never the emperor, really being a corpse. . . .


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Tzeentch, or a Hive ship.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I would be....a human on Terra. Nothing could possibly go wrong.


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

Hive Tyrant...easy.

Wings, i can fly. (who needs bodyguards)

I can shoot worms on anything I see.

I can stomp on you.

I can eat you.

LX


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I would want to be something that isn't going to die. Guardsmen? Die faster then flies. Hive tyrants? Big and cool, but still little more a big meat shield for the hive fleet. Void Dragon? Is he even allowed out of his cage/prison/room yet? Tzeentch? Of course! It makes perfect sense to be a sentient, all-powerful idea that lacks the ability to physically manipulate the world and consists entirely of manipulating things. Look and fuck with it, but don't touch? Not for me. No, I would want to be something with free will. I would want to be something that is important and independent. I would want to be that doesn't die on a few unlucky dice rolls (metaphorically speaking, of course). Therefore, the creature from the Warhammer 40,000 universe I would want to be... is me. Me, at my exact power when compared to those tiny plastic men that make this game possible. Not my size, mind you. Just my power. They can't hurt me, but I can hurt them with a few simple rolls of the dice (or a sprue cutter if I am feeling evil). Think about it. We are the true gods of the 40K world. We define their meager existances. We control vast armies that we bring to life through a sprue cutter, glue, green-putty and paint. We shape the 40k world as a hobby, knocking back mountain dew and bullshitting with friends. They are nothing to us other then simple toys. They can no more harm us then a chess piece (on its own, of course). I would want that kind of power, in the 40k universe. THE POWER, OH THE POWER! Wouldn't you want that?


----------



## rata tat tat (Dec 23, 2008)

an obliterator... cuz they simply rule :good:


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

thats erm....alot a thought u put into that dont cha think? o.o i gotta agree with deamon hammer, a nice simple average everyday run o the mill meat shield Imperial Grunt :biggrin: now that...is power...


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

I would be a Companion , yaay i get to protect a corpse:alcoholic:


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

Lucius the Eternal.

I can live with being an arrogant slaughterer where if you even look at me wrong I'll send you to an eternity of torment. And if I die, I become you =D

Or, a Princeps to an Imperator Titan


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

I've always wanted to be an Avatar of the Bloody Handed God. I think it'd be awesome to go up to a Marine, suck up the fire and melta, and flame him to death yelling "Burn, Bitch!". 

I think of it as one of the impossible lifelong dreams .


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ummm....a primarch

after that an adeptus custodian

...something where i have little chance of dieing a slow painful death


----------



## Fire Harte (Jan 7, 2009)

Kasrkin for Rule of Cool.

Chaos Marine because they are the true light.

Most likely end up as a conscripted guardsman.


----------



## AVATAR OF DEATH (Aug 7, 2008)

i would have to agree with Steel Nathan. i would a the avatar of the bloody handed god or a Farseer.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Go ahead and laugh if you want to but for me it would be either an Eldar Pathfinder, or a SM scout w/ camo cloak and sniper rifle. Nothing like a sniper to change the opponents strategies:grin:


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

I would be an Ork; endless fighting, fungus beer, fast rides...
Waaaaagggghhh!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Perturabo, hands down. "Walls of Terra? Imperial Fists fortifications? No problem." AND the Iron Warriors STILL have a full Titan Legion that works with them in unison, oh god the power.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Iron Warrior Warsmith. Daemon princedom and an army of the best siege troops that galaxy ever has seen with a huge armoury of toys such as titans. What else could you want?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

A Grey Knight. Purity of purpose.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

I would be commander shadowsun (I am male but she is amazing). This is because the imperium couldnt care less about you, they have bigger problems in the form of Abaddon. So time to kill and convert only opposed by the cannon fodder of the imperial gaurd.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

A Tomb Spider because lately I've been spending hours building Necrons, so not much would change.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

a space marine chapter master


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

i would have to go with the Khorne himself... everybody scared of you and such...sitting on your golden throne just waiting for someone to add some skulls...beating the crap outta everyone in war... an insatible hunger for blood (sounds like me...mwahahahaha)


----------



## Arkaos (Nov 27, 2008)

rata tat tat said:


> an obliterator... cuz they simply rule :good:


i was gonna say that but then i thought id make a better changling :so_happy: be anyone/thing you wanna be and know everything about them, so basically i would choose every 40k creature (bar tzeentch himself)

hehe the iron warrior choices are still pretty coolio :good:


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

a wild grox...what ...its a good life!


----------



## crack3rjack3d (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd pick something that would be a resounding blast from the past. Something that would in all probability just sit around sipping amasec- forgotten and happy.

Sign me up for some Squat... =)


----------



## Duckface (Dec 28, 2008)

rogal dorn by far i got a hammer the size of a carnifex. come get some.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Sanguine- oh....he's dead :alcoholic:
Ooor some random guy who sits in his house with no life painting minis.....
Oh wait....

Ok for real I would be an Honor guard member for Dante, equiped with a relic blade and jump pack, you DIE!:biggrin:
I love relic blades <3

*Edit*
Oh! Oh! If I was to be a named character that at least HAS seen action in the game, I would have to be.......*drumrole* 
DOOMRIDER NANANANANAAA!!!!!!


----------



## ThatRandomGuy (Jan 10, 2009)

does an ork stompa count cuz it'd be kick ass!:grin:


----------



## LiamMeowFace (Jan 18, 2009)

Id Be A canabalisic choas lord with the mark of nurgle and terminator armor


----------



## Winst0n (Mar 12, 2009)

i'd be just any follower of slaanesh.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Eversor Assassin would be fun!


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

KHORNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
failing that angron , or peturabro 
haha hahahaahHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAHAH


chaoz


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

Death company marine with a jump pack 
All of that blood crazed madness.
Cant beat it unless u use a lascannon


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'd definitely be a Burna Boy, I can barbeque guardsmen for breakfast AND slice open Space Marines into little bits! :so_happy: BURN BABY BURN!


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Kharn the Betrayer.

I mean who wouldnt want to be a near unstoppable deathmachine with an axe to grind with near everyone in the galaxy he comes across?

He could take down that wussy Angron anyday


----------



## Warped Raptor (Feb 21, 2009)

I guess that i would be in a SM tactical squad using a heavy bolter ( i cant lead,but i can follow , i like being in a group, and heavy bolters just tear upk or failing that, an ork warboss, if anyone disobeys just tear him in half , simple.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

An Inquisitor Lord of course!!!

By the Authority of the Immortal Emperor of Mankind, your sandwich is mine... and that car, and your nice TV... say, is that your wife?


----------



## micro horus (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd rather be a nid biotitan... run away and have a cup of tea (or coke) with the Emporer
Also could be the Nightbringer... slice up Ultramarines on Pavonis and have Robo slaves!

Clik! now !


----------



## Xan'du Lagos (Apr 22, 2009)

I'd have to say and Ork riding a Deffkopta.

short ride but definitely killy


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i would have to be a void dragon feared by all hahaha


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

sorry if its been said- i would be the humble commissar, not too over the top- but a screaming battle hardy lunatic with a license to execute on sight if some douchbag rubs you the wrong way (in the name of the emperor of course)

- or i would be a possessed CSM as every time i went into battle i would suddenly have a different ability that aids me in my killing rampage
- or a CSM dreadnought, because going 'crazed' on my own boys would just be hilarious


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

i'd be a vortex grenade


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

id be High Marshal Helbrecht ... cose i just fly around all day... thats it.. dont have to do much and if anyone cross's me well i have rogal dorns sword.... (pretty much) .... and i wouldnt be warped dementia

PURGE THE MUTANT THE HERETIC THE ALIEN


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Me? I'd be a Void WALE! Come here planets, nom nom nom. 

I'd be the 40K equivlent of Omnicron


----------



## Mellow (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd be a Demonette. It'd be pretty kinky.


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd either be a peaceful ork warboss... (paradox, eh?)

Or a chaos marine surrounded by Daemonettes.
...
...
What?


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd go with the Regimental Naval Officer in a nice safe section of Segmentum Solar with a nice new ZOMGKICKYOURASS class battleship so I could do things like... lets shoot holes into that moon and see what happens, or push that asteroid into that sun and see how big the splash is and did it get that mining colony... Its not like anyone is going to check up on them for 200 years, the paperwork is that far behind.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

NecronCowboy said:


> A Tomb Spider because lately I've been spending hours building Necrons, so not much would change.


LOL thats great


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

hmm...Space marine Captain, Zoanthrope, or a Hive Tyrant

Probably a Hive Tyrant


----------



## skulls_baby (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd have to be a bloodthirster, for obvious reasons. but on my days off I'd be a squig


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Why a squig, skulls?
Squigghots are MUCH betta'!


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

you know, I change my mind. I'd be a Space Marine Captain from the Ultramarines.


----------



## Le Sinistre (May 9, 2008)

An eldar farseer. 
Or, a flamer of tzeentch.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

Chuck Norris! :3 (asked this question, but he deserves it dammit! lmao)


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

To the Warp with Chuck Norris!
Commissar Yarrick is FAR more awesome!


----------



## Irillith (Apr 5, 2009)

It's probably predictable but my instant answer was "Eldar". Just an Eldar, I think someone already chose Pathfinder but I suppose you could have more than one ...  Maybe a Warlock. I like the idea of powers of the mind.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Leman Russ. He's the only loyal primarch alive, and he's the only one that can and has sawd the head off a Warlord class titan with a chainsword!!!!!!!! Emperor can go die in a hole, he never did that! In your face, Imperium!!!!!


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

The Inquisitorial High Lord of Terra. Nothing beats sitting back , relax, and debating whether or not we should send 2 million guardsmen on a crusade in a system with a 2% survival rate over amasec.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

Tau22 said:


> To the Warp with Chuck Norris!
> Commissar Yarrick is FAR more awesome!


SILENCE FOOL! 
but yes, he is cooler and chuck deserves only the warp :3 
But i think eternity as a Thousand Son would be nice...
just me...infused in a suit of armor...and get revived by my overlords whenever i get a boo boo :3 then again id be a mindless retard who cant even wipe...but then again again not much would have changed :grin:


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

*Lazy but fun*

I would personally like to be a high ranking earth caste research and development member. Sitting in the middle of the empire, working on the latest big gun and without all that imperial crap about the Omnissiah and all that.:biggrin:


----------



## Gavalon the Great (Jan 1, 2009)

A *Lord of Change*!

(So obvious a choice I scarse needed to think about it.)
(Dammitt!)


----------



## Korrogoth (May 2, 2009)

CamTheApostle said:


> Well, I would want to be something that isn't going to die. Guardsmen? Die faster then flies. Hive tyrants? Big and cool, but still little more a big meat shield for the hive fleet. Void Dragon? Is he even allowed out of his cage/prison/room yet? Tzeentch? Of course! It makes perfect sense to be a sentient, all-powerful idea that lacks the ability to physically manipulate the world and consists entirely of manipulating things. Look and fuck with it, but don't touch? Not for me. No, I would want to be something with free will. I would want to be something that is important and independent. I would want to be that doesn't die on a few unlucky dice rolls (metaphorically speaking, of course). Therefore, the creature from the Warhammer 40,000 universe I would want to be... is me. Me, at my exact power when compared to those tiny plastic men that make this game possible. Not my size, mind you. Just my power. They can't hurt me, but I can hurt them with a few simple rolls of the dice (or a sprue cutter if I am feeling evil). Think about it. We are the true gods of the 40K world. We define their meager existances. We control vast armies that we bring to life through a sprue cutter, glue, green-putty and paint. We shape the 40k world as a hobby, knocking back mountain dew and bullshitting with friends. They are nothing to us other then simple toys. They can no more harm us then a chess piece (on its own, of course). I would want that kind of power, in the 40k universe. THE POWER, OH THE POWER! Wouldn't you want that?


Unless you were against the chaos gods.I would be the store manager.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Definitely a Tyranid Carnifex. Big, scaly, gribbly, if I don't like you I eat you.


----------



## Gavalon the Great (Jan 1, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> Definitely a Tyranid Carnifex. Big, scaly, gribbly, if I don't like you I eat you.


But - and I say this loving you like a brother (in a manly, non-Slaaneshi sorta way, of course) - regardless of your qualifying statement, you'd still be a bug.

(And not even one that could 'think' for itself.)

:grin:


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I would either be a Chapter Master for some obscure Space Marines Chapter, or I would be a Vindicare Assasin, like a ninja.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

teehee i would be the Deceiver. if you want something done and can't be stuffed just manipulate someone into doing it for you. 
Eg. hmm I want that pie but can't be bothered to get up.... you there do it and i _may_ make cookies


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

I would want to be something fun, that i can enjoy myself in but not something that's gonna get me squashed, i would say either a khorne beserker (cause lets face it getting covered head to toe in blood has gotta be fun ) or a 13th company wulfen cause then I get to eat people's heads and no one will think strangely of me....


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

I would be an alpha plus level psyker, I could turn you inside before I even thought about it or snap a battle titan in half with less than a glance. Although I would probably be completley insane as the epicentre of such a strong force in the warp, but meh.


----------



## jamierobinson94 (Jun 20, 2009)

Basilisk Crew member,just sit back miles away from the fighting and the only thing you have to worry about is being hit with the dismembered remains of whoever you just annihilated.


----------



## Pater Mooneye (Jun 10, 2009)

The emperor 'nuff said

or an alpha plus psyker


----------



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

Inquisitor Lord.
Ordos Malleus.
Monodominant faction.
Use the power as an Inquisitor Lord, and some sweet talking, to get the Black Carapace, suit of Aegis Terminator Armour (What GK Terminators use), a Psycannon, and a Daemon Hammer.

THEN, once I have all I want from the GKs, switch faction to Xanthite.
Trace down and recover a copy of the Malus Codicium.
Learn Daemonology.
Create multiple Daemonhosts.

And then I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, or an Omega Plus psyker.

Look up Omega Plus level - it is the level of Tzeentch. lmao


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

I would want to be on the winning side of things so I am going to choose a Hive Fleet Leviathan Norn Queen. What could possibly be better than having an entire Hive fleet at your control?


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'd be the Lord of Change who is giving all the awesome ideas to Creed (because theres no way a human brain can manage to outflank you with a titan). 

Or a Daemonette with mutable hands (those claws aren't too handy, lol) so I could mas... khm!... pluck the feathers of a Lord of Change and get away with it. "Are you telling me you haven't planned this honey?"

Or a Slaaneshi Sister of Battle with a Flamer. Nymphomaniac pyromaniac maniac. ... What?


----------



## Eliphas (Jun 23, 2009)

Night Lords Chos Raptor. The pic speaks for itself.


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

i'd be an assasian for the humans


----------



## Solaris242 (Jul 2, 2009)

Necron Lord. In the unlikely event of my defeat, complete dismemberment and death, get 'ported back to a tombworld and fixed up. Hell, any Necron really. Bloody hard to kill, almost impossible to keep dead and with some of the most fun tech to play with.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Dude Id be An'ggrath a immortal demon and the strongest of Khrones minions


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Apothecary!!!! 
You still get to bust heads
Cool toys
You get to play with dead bodies
And your serving a purpose.... sweet


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd be an Inquisitor. I could do pretty much anything I wanted.


----------

